# Fleisch Konsum



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

Wie weit kann man Fleisch strecken bis es ein Siegel gekommt  "  vegan,  bio  etc " bei Supermarktprodukten ?

BZW :  geht da noch mehr bis es den Leuten auffällt   ? 

Und hilft uns die neue Ampel dabei  ?


Beispiel :  die chickenwings  spicy  die ich heute im aldi gekauft habe  900g  in schwarzer Packung ....     schön rot mit Marinade dran  noch MHD +1 Woche  .

Beim auspacken bzw anfassen ist mir gleich die schleimige Konsistens der Marinade aufgefallen   ,  die eigentlich garnicht in das Fleisch eingezogen ist  wie damlas  .  

Die wings mit Anhang waren echt groß  ,  nach dem Zubereiten  bei 180°C   ... äähhHHmmm   jaaa   was soll ich sagen ....  die Auffangschale war fast voll  und  die wings waren nur noch halb so groß  und die Marinade  hat auch nicht wirklich gewirkt  .  War mir beim Auspacken bzw Anfassen schon klar  .    äähHH    ,   zum testen haben die einaml mein Geld bekommen   ,   aber mehr nicht !   

glaub die Spinner die abgepacktes Fleisch an super Märkte liefern  machen sich mittlerweile durch maschinelle Verabeitungsstrecken  echt die Mühe selbst chickenwings aufzuspritzen     ...

PS:  ich will garnicht wissen was in der Marinade drin war .

Hat noch wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Gluksi (6. September 2019)

Wohne grad an der Grenze Deutschland schweiz.. kleine grill Erfahrung mit günstigem Fleisch..: Steak aus Kaufland ab auf den Grill 1/4 kleiner aber der grill versäuft im Wasser.. änliches Produkt aus der schweiz.. bleibt gleich Groß und das ausm Aldi Swiss..PS Aldi swiss Garantiert Schweizer Fleisch.. In D ???? wo kommt den das Fleisch am Ende her? 2tes Beispiel Steak beim Metzger in D gekauft, angebraten perfek!t  in der Schweiz gekauft auch perfekt, aber: für das Steak in D 17€ gezahlt in der Schweiz 30 FR ca. 28 Euro. Die Moral der Geschichte: kauf kein Billigfleisch denn 1KG Schweine Nacken für 5 Euro??


----------



## Gluksi (6. September 2019)

achso ich grille aufm PC  ist ja eine PC comunity


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

mein deutsch bzw die grammatik ist auch nicht das Beste vom Ei  

Ich wollte halt mal chickenwings essen  ....     wenn das so weitergeht werde ich bestimmt als armer Vegatarier sterben   ....


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

Gluksi schrieb:


> achso ich grille aufm PC  ist ja eine PC comunity



ich nicht,   hab Wasserkühlung xD


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wie weit kann man Fleisch strecken bis es ein Siegel gekommt  "  vegan,  bio  etc " bei Supermarktprodukten ?


Man liest den ersten Satz und weiß, dass es hier nur wieder um dummes Zeug und um Beleidung von Vegetariern geht.
 Ich frage mich bei sowas immer, wie weit man das Gehirn eines Menschen strecken kann.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Man liest den ersten Satz und weiß, dass es hier nur wieder um dummes Zeug und um Beleidung von Vegetarien geht.
> Ich frage mich bei sowas immer, wie weit man das Gehirn eines Menschen strecken kann.



Das ist deine Auslegung  ,  meine Frage ist durchaus ernst gemeint  .   Ich weiß  das du sowas verurteilst und nicht nachvollziehen kannst.

aber bitte störe nicht die Diskussion !

PS:  und streck dein Gehirn nicht so


----------



## azzih (6. September 2019)

Vorab: Ob jemand Fleisch ist oder nicht sollte jedem selbst überlassen bleiben. Halte da nichts von moralischen Schuldzuweisungen.

Allerdings finde ich schon, dass die Politik, wir selbst und auch die Gesellschaft dafür sorgen muss das andere Lebewesen nicht wegen uns übermässigem und dauerhaftem Leid ausgesetzt sind. Und genau das findest aktuell mit den jetzigen Haltungsbedingungen milliardenfach statt.  Warum wir Massentierhaltung und billiges Fleisch auch noch mit Steuergeldern/Subventionen massiv fördern ist komplett unverständlich. 

Vor allem wenn man sich die Nebenwirkungen des Ganzen anschaut. Nicht nur füge ich anderen Lebewesen dadurch Leid zu, nein wir produzieren massiv CO2 und Methan, versuchen das Grundwasser mit der Gülle ( Steuerzahler muss die Reinigung wieder aufwändig finanzieren),  und nutzen ein Großteil der Agrarflächen für die Produktion von Viehfutter. Erst recht komplett hirnrissig, weil wir hier in Deutschland viel mehr Fleisch produzieren als wir selbst verbrauchen und das dann bis nach China verschiffen.

Es wäre dringend an der Zeit hier mit strengeren Haltungsbedinungen und regelmässigen unangekündigten Kontrollen Gegenzusteuern. Dazu Viehtransporte über weite Strecken verbieten. Auch Subventionen reduzieren oder streichen. Wer viel Fleisch essen will soll auch den realen Preis zahlen und nicht jeder Steuerzahler dafür aufkommen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

ist schon pervers , das es von Arbeitsplätzen abhängig ist was du sagst   bzw   extra dafür noch   Arbeiter aus billiglohnländer beschäftigt werden   . Damit es dann später exportiert wird .

Mir macht es echt auch kein spaß mehr solches Fleisch zu essen   ,   aber ich bin nicht wirklich für meine Familie in der Lage in der Situation nur Fleisch vom fairen regionalen Metzger zu kaufen.

zb : hab gestern eine Reportage gesehn  von den Kanaren   ,    ...   nur Wüste   da wächst  nix   .....    hab mich gefragt   von was bzw  welchen Lebensmitteln leben die  ?


----------



## yingtao (6. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wie weit kann man Fleisch strecken bis es ein Siegel gekommt  "  vegan,  bio  etc " bei Supermarktprodukten ?
> 
> BZW :  geht da noch mehr bis es den Leuten auffällt   ?
> 
> ...



Bei den Siegeln gibt es auch immer Verordnungen mit entsprechenden Regeln die erfüllt werden müssen, damit ein Produkt das Siegel tragen darf. Das vegetarisch Siegel darf ein Produkt tragen wenn keine tierischen Primärprodukte enthalten sind (Fisch, Fleisch usw.). Beim vegan Siegel dürfem auch tierische Sekundärprodukte nicht enthalten sein (Milch, Eier usw.). Es gibt aber auch Hardcore Veganer die z.B. kein Meersalz essen, weil da ein geringer Anteil an Kleinslebewesen enthalten sind oder die kein normales Backpulver benutzen, weil da Muschelschalen drin sind. Bei Bio kommt es auch darauf an welches Siegel man erfüllen will. Das "normale" EU Bio-Siegel unterscheidet sich kaum von der normalen Tierhaltung und teilweise gibt es in Deutschland härtere Tierschutzgesetze als das EU Bio-Siegel verlangt. Dann gibt es noch das Bioland Siegel (z.B. im Lidl) was schon härtere Anforderungen hat als der Gesetzgeber in Deutschland oder die EU mit ihrem Siegel vorschreiben, aber noch immer Meilen weit von dem weg sind, was sich der Durchschnittsbürger unter Bio vorstellt. Das wohl härteste Siegel, wo die Tiere so aufwachsen wie man es sich wünscht und die Bauern auch gut bezahlt werden, ist das von Demeter, aber da kosten die Produkte auch entsprechend. Anstatt 10 Cent bekommen die Bauern dann 50-60 Cent pro Liter und die Flasche Milch kostet dann 2€+Pfand und mehr. Beim Biomarkt zahlt man je nachdem wie es in der Landwirtschaft läuft auch mal 4€ pro Liter z.B. wenn durch die lange Dürrezeit das Futter knapp wird und die Kühe an sich einfach weniger Milch produzieren. Für ein Brathähnchen (1,5-1,7 KG) zahlt man dann auch gerne mal 30€+, das ist dann aber auch eine komplett andere Rasse von Hähnchen das langsam aufgewachsen ist. Das Hähnchen hat dann auch komplett andere Proportionen, ist insgesamt größer mit weniger Fleisch an den Schenkeln und der Brust aber es schmeckt auch besser und die Auflaufform ist nicht mit gefühlt nem halben Liter Wasser voll, wenn es fertig ist.

Das ganze marinierte Zeug hat immer sehr viel Wasser und kann meist gar nicht anständig zubereitet werden, weil das ganze Wasser die Pfanne oder den Grill so schnell runterkühlen. Oft handelt es sich auch um aufgetaute Ware und da ist die ganze Zellstruktur durch die Eiskristalle zerstört (das Fleisch wird meist nicht schockgefroren) wodurch das Fleisch gar keine Flüssigkeit im zubereiteten Zustand halten kann und dann sehr trocken und zäh wird. Bei tierischen Produkten achte ich daher sehr stark darauf wo die Ware herkommt und ob die Produzenten auch halbwegs ordentlich bezahlt werden. Ich esse lieber nur 1-2 mal die Woche Fleisch vom Metzger (Frischetheke ist genauso schlimm wie das fertig abgepackte Zeug) und esse/trinke viel weniger tierische Produkte wie vorher, weil es einfach sehr schnell, sehr teuer wird, wenn man will das die Tiere ordentlich gehalten werden und die Bauern von ihrer Arbeit auch leben können.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Hat noch wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?



Was erwartest du denn, wenn du für 2€ Fleisch kaufst?
Das Fleisch taugt nichts, deswegen ist ja die Marinade drauf.
Sowas kauft man nicht, man boykottiert das, damit die Hersteller -- wenn man das Dreckspack überhaupt so nennen kann -- den Mist endlich nicht mehr produzieren.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

So sehe ich das auch .

Mein Zwiespalt ist ja  warum soll ein gutes Huhn  30€ kosten   ?

Wenn  ich mehr Platz hätte  würde ich mir selber 4-5 Hühner Halten    oder wenigstens 2    ,     weil   die sind dann frei   und fressen meinen/ unseren nicht verzehrten genemanipulierten Bioabfall.

Jeder schmeißt soviel weg  das er mindestens 3 Hühner durchfüttern könnte.   Und zum Schluß gibts noch ein  richtiges  HUHN    ,   Die Eier rechne ich nicht mit rein


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2019)

Hühner brauchen eine ausgewogene Ernährung.
Oder futterst du den Müll anderer Leute?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

wenn du etwas Platz hast   ,   und ab und zu   das Gehege umstellst   ,    sind die besser wie Rasenmäher     und Würmer haben keine chance im Garten   xD

Ja   deine Frage  ?    Welche ausgewogene Ernährung  haben  meine chickenings erfahren   ,  abgesehen von der komischen Marinade  ^^


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> wenn du etwas Platz hast   ,   und ab und zu   das Gehege umstellst   ,    sind die besser wie Rasenmäher     und Würmer haben keine chance im Garten   xD



Das Problem ist, dass Hühner den Boden zerstören. Nicht mal der Rasen bleibt Rasen.
Andererseits hat Rasen ökologisch keinen Nutzen. Da kannst du auch gleich Betonplatten hinlegen.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ja   deine Frage  ?    Welche ausgewogene Ernährung  haben  meine chickenings erfahren   ,  abgesehen von der komischen Marinade  ^^



Ich würde mal auf Soja Kraftfutter tippen, damit sie in 30 Tagen geschlachtet werden können. Als Nebennahrung gibt es ordentlich Hormone und Antibiotika.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

Threshold    ,  hast du  Metro ?     ,   könntest du mal einen  kurzen Test für mich machen ....   ich hab die selbe Grafa   , aber alte CPU i72600k 4Ghz    und ram  ist  8gb 1866  ?

gerne per PN

Muss nicht heute sein   ,  aber paar ehrliche Tests wäre mir wichtig   bevor ich CPU aufrüste

GTA V  wenn du hast  wäre schön    ,      alles in 1080p


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2019)

Nö, Metro habe ich nicht.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

okay lass uns bei den Hühnern bleiben


----------



## Poulton (6. September 2019)

Spamschaum hat mal wieder irgendetwas gehört, schnell wird ein Thread im WiPoWi mit kreativer Rechtschreibung erstellt... Kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern, bis es in die Rumpelkammer verschoben wird.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

bleib ma bei die Fische ,  

meine , Lars ma Butter bei die Fische


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Spamschaum hat mal wieder irgendetwas gehört, schnell wird ein Thread im WiPoWi mit kreativer Rechtschreibung erstellt... Kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern, bis es in die Rumpelkammer verschoben wird.


Man könnte das Thema durchaus ernsthaft beleuchten, aber nicht mit Eingangsbeiträgen wie in diesen Thema.

Wen das Thema Strecken der Wurst interessiert, kann sich diese Stellungnahme eines Lebensmittelkontrolleur und Metzgermeister anhören, der über das redet, was drin ist in Billigwurst: Stichwort: Separatorenfleisch.. Alles ein alter Hut, denn wer billig kauft bekommt auch billigen Plunder. Der Etikettenschwindel ist überall zu finden.

*Hauptsache billig: Was wirklich in der Supermarkt-Wurst steckt




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=btX40VjopaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Quelle:  *YouTube
..


----------



## LastManStanding (6. September 2019)

einfachste lösung, und die verbessert nicht nur das Denken der Menschen auch nicht nur Tier Quälerei etc sogar diesen vom TE angesprochenen Umstand der Billigvermarktung.
WENIGER Fleisch essen, nicht verzichten!
NICHT das Billigste Kaufen sondern... :
PENIEBEL GENAU prüfen wo es Herkommt und anhand dessen "versuchen" die Haltungsbedingungen herauszu finden. Am besten aus der Metzgerei vom Bauern direkt nebenan in Sichtweite.

Ich kann gar nicht glauben das es Menschen gibt die abgepacktes Billig Fleisch aus einem Billig Supermarkt Kaufen und sich wirklich wundern warum das gestreckt ist....
Genau das Gepanschte Billigfleisch aus Billiglohn-Ländern sorgt doch im Umkehrschluss für MEHR gepanschtes Billigfleisch.

Wir essen höchstens 1 mal die Woche Fleisch wenn aber alles auf zuruf(Fisch, Rind, Schwein,Lamm, keine Wurst keine Fleich haltigen Snacks etc) fast ausschlißlich aber als beilage oder Zutat! Und dann Kann sich auch jeder Fleisch in "möglichst zufriedenstellender Qualität gönnen. Der Konsument, das Tier und der Züchter sind also alle möglichst zufrieden. Das ist aber (nicht nur diese) bei allen Tierischen Produkten so. 

Augen auf beim Konsum!
Produkt- und Lebens-Qualität beginnt in den Köpfen der Leute.
Wer sich selbst nicht ändert, verändert gar nichts.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. September 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> PENIEBEL GENAU prüfen wo es Herkommt und anhand dessen "versuchen" die Haltungsbedingungen herauszu finden. *Am besten aus der Metzgerei vom Bauern direkt nebenan in Sichtweite.*



Könnte in Städten schwierig werden, mit dem Bauern in Sichtweite, sofern du nicht wieder die Hinterhofstallhaltung der ersten Hälfte des 20. Jahrhunderts einführen willst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Könnte in Städten schwierig werden, mit dem Bauern in Sichtweite, sofern du nicht wieder die Hinterhofstallhaltung der ersten Hälfte des 20. Jahrhunderts einführen willst.


Du musst ja nicht jedes Schein einzeln begutachten. Meine Biobäuerin kommt 60km entfernt aus Meinersen. Da fahre ich jedes Jahr zum Schlachtfest hin und decke mich mit Wurst ein. Weihnachten kommt die Gans von ihr und das ganze Jahr über Gemüse und Kartoffeln und auf Bestellung auch mal Fleisch wie Hühner etc. Und ja, da weiß man dann, warum der Spargel besser schmeckt.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wen das Thema Strecken der Wurst interessiert, kann sich diese Stellungnahme eines Lebensmittelkontrolleur und Metzgermeister anhören, der über das redet, was drin ist in Billigwurst: Stichwort: Separatorenfleisch.. Alles ein alter Hut, denn wer billig kauft bekommt auch billigen Plunder. Der Etikettenschwindel ist überall zu finden.



Ich hab mich ja immer mal gewundert, wieso auf einigen Produkten nicht "Hähnchenschnitzel" drauf steht sondern "Hähnchenschnitte".
Hab dann recherchiert und schwer das Kotzen gekriegt.
Ich frage mich ja, wieso der Staat den Mist nicht einfach verbietet und fertig?
Aber die Lebensmittelindustrie und der Bauernverband sind halt unfassbar mächtig und haben ja mit Julia Klöckner eine Marionette in der Regierung sitzen, die alles für sie macht.
Ich persönliche frage mich schon lange, wer eigentlich die Deppen sind, die die Union und Sozen immer noch wählen.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2019)

Man sollte sich echt angewöhnen weniger, aber dafür bewußter zu konsumieren. Das wäre für alle Beteiligten (und die Tiere) am besten.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

Rote Kutte ,  erstmal  Danke für das Video  ...

Ich glaub es würde für unsere Gesundheit schon reichen  wenn man das was die Lebensmittelindutrie bzw -  chemicker da machen   auf   50% runterschrauben würde.
Keiner will eine Wurst essen wo nur max 20% drin ist  !   

Das Wort " Wurst "  ist mitlerweile so verpöhnt  ( weil alles reingemacht werden darf was geht , hauptsache es sieht aus wie ne Wurst  ( lang und dünn , Zigarrenartig / zeppelinartig  )  ,   selbst Mist   oder aufgearbeitet ÖL mit veganen Zutaten  ,   Vegane Wurst !?  .)  Die kranken Schweine .

In heutiger Wurst kannst du alles reinpressen   ,  hauptsache es frißt jemand   ......  dann darf es sich heutzutage anscheinend Wurst nennen  !

Ich hab mal als Kind gesehen wie ein Schwein geschlachtet wurde .
Und ich glaube auch das der Fleischer das Tier mit Liebe geschlachtet hat ,   der Hof sah voll blutig aus ^^  ..   die haben das ganze Schwein verwertet/ verwurstet usw  ..von Därmen ausspülen etc bis Blutwurstkochen   .   
Das dauertet den ganzen Tag ,   glaub das war echt ein Knochenjob für die  Beteiligten.  

selbst wenn du heutzutage deinem Stadt-Kind zeigen willst  wie ein Schwein geschlachtet wird und es in eine Fabrik mitnimmst ,   versteht es nicht wirklich was du meinst bzw was passiert ist   .  deswegen essen so viele Fleisch aus dem Discounter  und haben nix gelernt  .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man sollte sich echt angewöhnen weniger, aber dafür bewußter zu konsumieren. Das wäre für alle Beteiligten (und die Tiere) am besten.


Zuschauen, genießen und danach anfangen, selber frisch zu kochen. Ist billiger, leckerer und gesünder


*Die Zeit: Die NEUESTEN TRICKS der LEBENSMITTELINDUSTRIE 2017*
Wie gelingt es der Industrie, Lebensmittel mit möglichst wenig Zeit- und  Kostenaufwand herzustellen? 
Und wie sehr leidet dabei die Qualität?  Branchen-Insider Sebastian Lege klärt auf.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EWFrq2Ss88M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Quelle:  YouTube
...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

desto mehr ich den Lege zusehe   ,  desto mehr kommt in mir der Wurscht auf ein eigenes Haus mit Garten zu haben 

dann hol ich mir auch paar Lege-Hühner xD

PS:  wie sich die Sprecherin drüber freut   ... zu geil


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal als Kind gesehen wie ein Schwein geschlachtet wurde .
> Und ich glaube auch das der Fleischer das Tier mit Liebe geschlachtet hat , der Hof sah voll blutig aus ^^ .. die haben das ganze Schwein verwertet/ verwurstet usw ..von Därmen ausspülen etc bis Blutwurstkochen .
> Das dauertet den ganzen Tag , glaub das war echt ein Knochenjob für die Beteiligten.


Ich habe gesehen wie Kaninchen das Fell über die Ohren gezogen wurde. 
Mit 4 Jahren... das etwas verstörend.
Oder aufgehängte Schweinehälften noch mit Innereien in der Diele.
Schön ist das alles nicht... aber eben die Natur. 
Gut das es Menschen gibt die so einen Job machen können.
Wäre ich im Überlebenskampf würde ich mich auch dazu überwinden (müssen).


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

Sei froh das du  4 Jahre alt warst  , da kriegst du eh kaum was mit  ^^

ja das mit den Mümmelmännern   ,   fand ich auch etwas verstörend und bin dann reingegangen   ,   war glaub  7 oder 8 .  Das Geräusch dazu und der nackte dampfende Hase ist echt zu krass  .   

aber der Hasenbraten war echt lecker  ,  und glaub  das Fell  hat mein Vater verkauft. Und die waren echt flauschig wie sie da hingen     .    Glaub war auch eine heiden Arbeit  .   Darfst dir glaub kein Fehlschnitt erlauben beim abziehen 

Das Schwein war später


----------



## tdi-fan (7. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber die Lebensmittelindustrie und der Bauernverband sind halt unfassbar mächtig und haben ja mit Julia Klöckner eine Marionette in der Regierung sitzen, die alles für sie macht.
> Ich persönliche frage mich schon lange, wer eigentlich die Deppen sind, die die Union und Sozen immer noch wählen.



Als wenn die Bauernverbände auch nur den geringsten Einfluss auf die Politik und Handel hätten^^

Und egal welche Partei man am Ende wählt, der heimischen Landwirtschaft schaden sie alle.


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2019)

Billig = schlechte Qualität

Kauft das Fleisch doch direkt beim Produzenten in der Nähe. 

Das ist frisch, stärkt die Bauern in euer Region, erspart lange Transportwege

und füllt nicht die Taschen von irgendwelchen Konzernen.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2019)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Als wenn die Bauernverbände auch nur den geringsten Einfluss auf die Politik und Handel hätten^^



Vor dem Bauernverband kuscht die Automobillobby.


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2019)

Sauen in Kastenstaenden: Versucht die Politik hoehere Standards im Tierschutz zu verhindern? | Startseite | REPORT MAINZ | SWR.de



> Nach einem Entwurf für eine Reform der Kastenstandshaltung in Deutschland sollen die Käfigsysteme noch bis zu 17 Jahre lang in den Betrieben bleiben dürfen. Muttersauen werden sich also weiterhin nicht in Seitenlage ungehindert ausstrecken können. Die Bundesregierung kommt damit Forderung aus der Landwirtschaft entgegen.


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2019)

Irgendwann wird man mal mitbekommen,

das Geldscheine schwer verdaulich sind.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Dezember 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird man mal mitbekommen,
> 
> das Geldscheine schwer verdaulich sind.



Münzen noch schwerer  ^^

Mein Opa hat im WW2 eine Golduhr verschluckt   ,  die hab ich heute noch


----------



## Adi1 (12. Dezember 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Münzen noch schwerer  ^^
> 
> Mein Opa hat im WW2 eine Golduhr verschluckt   ,  die hab ich heute noch



Hoffentlich hast du diese auch gereinigt.


----------

